# Milwaukee chuck wobble. Fantastic.



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

Noticed this morning that my M18 hammer drill/ driver has a wobbly chuck. It isn't very old. Call Milwaukee and let them have it? This is a tough one for me. I love Milwaukee stuff, and this is the first problem I've ever had.


----------



## bpm (Feb 8, 2011)

MooseWoodworks said:


> Noticed this morning that my M18 hammer drill/ driver has a wobbly chuck. It isn't very old. Call Milwaukee and let them have it? This is a tough one for me. I love Milwaukee stuff, and this is the first problem I've ever had.


Rather than calling and "letting them have it" how about calling Milwaukee and seeing what they will do about. Depending on how old it is, they may just replace it. I haven't had to deal with Milwaukee but I've had decent luck with some other tool manufacturers, even on tools that were "well used".


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

MooseWoodworks said:


> Noticed this morning that my M18 hammer drill/ driver has a wobbly chuck. It isn't very old. Call Milwaukee and let them have it? This is a tough one for me. I love Milwaukee stuff, and this is the first problem I've ever had.


I bet that help get them mad that is the thing to do call their item's like junk or shouldn't have broken yet. Maybe listen to what they say than maybe get on the defensive . That company has been around a long time because of good tool's. Maybe listen to what they have to say. ???


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok, I think you guys may have misunderstood my post. I also probably contributed to that. My drill is under warranty. What I was really asking is should maybe consider trying out a new brand? I've heard a lot of complaints about the chuck wobble and I fear that this problem might crop up again. That is all.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

what size bit are you using, longer bits and drivers will make the wobble more pronounced, and is the bit in straight? ive found that on milwaukees the chucks are a little awkward to get the bit in properly

regarding the warrenty thing, if the tool is very new and hardly looks used theres a really good chance they will replace it. both makita and bosch have done so for me on different tools


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> what size bit are you using, longer bits and drivers will make the wobble more pronounced, and is the bit in straight? ive found that on milwaukees the chucks are a little awkward to get the bit in properly
> 
> regarding the warrenty thing, if the tool is very new and hardly looks used theres a really good chance they will replace it. both makita and bosch have done so for me on different tools


It's only been used to drive a handful of drywall screws and I made about an inch deep hole with a 5/32" masonry bit just to test out the hammer function. Other than that, nothing. The last thing I did with it was the masonry bit and that is when the wobble became so pronounced. I then went and tested it in drilling and driving modes only to see the same wobble. I did notice some extremely slight wobble out of the box, but it was very very slight. I didn't think much of it. Now I do. :/


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

MooseWoodworks said:


> It's only been used to drive a handful of drywall screws and I made about an inch deep hole with a 5/32" masonry bit just to test out the hammer function. Other than that, nothing. The last thing I did with it was the masonry bit and that is when the wobble became so pronounced. I then went and tested it in drilling and driving modes only to see the same wobble. I did notice some extremely slight wobble out of the box, but it was very very slight. I didn't think much of it. Now I do. :/


Go back where you bought it. Maybe HD or lowes ? If they sell them i bet they will replace it. If not than let the warrenty take care of it. Call the company or ask the box store's where the warrenty place is . my 2 cents


----------



## gvales (Dec 31, 2011)

I just bought a 2602 Hammerdrill on 12-30-2011. Not sure if i posted in these forums about it, but I have the exact same problem. The day I bought it, I opened it in the truck before I left the store. Right away I saw the chuck wobble. I marched right back into the store and was going to return exchange it. As I got another unit, I opened it to inspect it before walking out...and I was amazed to see the same problem! A customer service rep and myself open a few more boxes and took it over to a demo display in the store to try out tools during the holiday season to test all these alongside other brands....all the 2602's we opened had a wobble!!!! I didn't have a true staight bit that I could use, but upon further studying in the store it did seem the outside collar/sleeve that loosens/tightens bits seems to have give it the illusion of a very out of wack chuck, but still the part that holds the bit still seemed out of trueness. I decided to hold onto it and take it home to inspect more. When I got home, I put a router centering bit in it and tried to see if it spun true...it still seemed off. I took a fostner bit and drilled a few holes with it. Though the hole seemed good, the bit seemed to spin with a wobble. I wrote Milwaukee on this and they responded :



> The outside of the Chuck does not have a tolerance, but chucking a true arbor in the chuck and
> Indicating the arbor about one inch from the Chuck should be less than .010
> I have checked several Chucks from customers and none r/o more than .006
> 
> However; you may have a spindle or chuck issue and we offer a Fed Ex Label to ship to us for Warranty…


And one more thing on the 2602, the specs have changed quietly....torque down from 550 to 525 in lbs and rpm is up on low from 450 to 550. The 2611 specs of torque has also changed. Torque is up from 650 to 750 in lbs. Both versions are out there still. The only way I was able to tell the 2602's newer version, as they are bundled in so many ways, is to look at the specs on the box! I also called milwaukee on this, and the said they had changed suppliers for the gear mechanism. I suspect the reasoning of different suplier might be tied to the new M18 line "Fuel" coming out anyday now. You can see the specs at Milwaukeetools.com. On the 2602, its saing its a new tool, even though the 2602 has been out for quite a while, and the 2611, it looks like they just changed the specs. I'm sure other tool specs have changed, but i didn't bother to look. I may be just taking all the M18 stuff back I just purchased and waiting for all the new "Fuel" M18 line stuff.

****U P D A T E****

Today i called Milwaukee again. I asked both a customer service rep and a Milwaukee Tech both when we would hear more about the M18 "Fuel" line of cordless tools, BOTH to my surprise didn't even have a clue what the "Fuel" line was!!!!!! And with the Tech, I asked again about the wobble, if he saw a common prob with this model, he said "no". I also asked again about the spec change on the 2602 and 2611, he had no clue. I left it at that.

I went back to the store with my new version 2602 and rest of the M18 tools I just bought (impact driver and the one handed sawzall) in case I was going to return all of them, because without the drill as the core, I will go to another brand/system. Well they happened to have the 2602 with old specs and Red lithium battery (on sale as clearence, prob clearing getting ready for new fuel stuff). I took it out of the case, tested chuck, and it was soooooo much better. It did still have a tiny tiny wobble, but I figured I'd give it a chance. I did an exchange, and I will see how I feel about it in a few days. I believe Home depot gives you 90 days for returns, so if fuel line all sudden comes out, in next few weeks, I will return em again!


----------



## gvales (Dec 31, 2011)

One more update...

Last few days I've been doing a new basement bathroom. The 2625 Hackzall works awesome from Sch 40 PVC to wood and tight places. The 2650 Impact driver has outsatnding power, as sometimes too much, as I spun off several screw heads just driving them into hemp studs until I was a bit more careful. I will say though it is a tiny bit heavier and larger than the Makita 18v LXT BTD141 Impact driver than the other guy was using. Ibelieve the Milwaukee battery is the culprit to the extra heft though. I did not use the 2602 drill too much, but it looks like I'm going to stick with Milwaukee and just get the new Fuel line tools when they come out.


----------

